# Problème de clic trackpad (MacBook Pro Middle '09)



## alex7811 (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens récemment d'acquérir le dernier modèle de MacBook Pro 15" 2,53 GHz.
Le problème, c'est qu'après quelques jours d'utilisation, le clic "physique" du trackpad ne marche plus.

En effet, celui-ci refuse de s'enfoncer correctement. Seul le clic "logiciel" (tactile, donc) fonctionne.

M'étant habitué au clic physique, beaucoup plus pratique, j'aurai souhaité savoir si ce problème était déjà arrivé à quelqu'un, et si possible, comment le réparer.

Cordialement,

Alexandre


----------



## MacSedik (28 Février 2010)

tu n'as pas versé quelque chose dessus? (du coca cola, par exemple).


----------



## modd (27 Mars 2010)

Salut,

Je rencontre exactement le même problème que toi avec mon macbook pro acheté en décembre.

Je peux bouger le curseur mais je n'arrive pas à cliquer av le trackpad.

As-tu réussi à régler ce problème?

Bien à toi,

Modd


----------



## Latiatia2a (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai exactement le même problème que vous, et en plus auparavant je pouvais cliquer "physiquement" mais l'ordinateur ne répondait pas, et là on dirait qu'il y a quelque chose qui bloque, ou que le pavé s'est comme affaissé d' 1/2 mm, sauf que je ne l'ai jamais fait tomber et que j'en prend super soin. (Il est dans deux housse, une 13" et une 15" à chaque fois que je le transporte). Je l'ai acheté en fin décembre 2009, donc il est toujours sous garantie mais je souhaiterais savoir si vous avez trouver une solution (via le SAV ou non ...)

Merci.


----------



## largo44 (29 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je rencontre le même problème avec mon Macbook Pro acheté début janvier 2010.

Il fonctionne mais c'est la sensibilité qui à changer. Plus ca va plus je dois appuyer fort sur la partie du bas pour que le clic soit pris en compte.

J'ai activé le clic par toucher pour éviter d'endommager le touchpad plus qui ne l'est déjà mais je suis un peu navré d'avoir un défaut de cette ampleur au bout de 4 mois d'utilisation.

Es ce un défaut connut et si oui un retour au SAV sera t'il accepter d'après vous?

Il n'a eux ni choc, ni liquide versé et est transporté dans une skin 13 pouce dans une sachoche 15 pouce.


----------



## tombom (29 Avril 2010)

la puissance du retour du trackpad se regle avec une petite vis... peut etre s'est elle serrée avec le temps mouais

dans tous les cas, pas d'hesitation -> SAV dans apple store ou Apple premium receller -> si c'est un reglage : y'en a pour deux minutes... sinon ca passe en garantie


----------



## alex7811 (20 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Désolé de remonter ce topic, mais je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait réussi à résoudre ce problème.
Je n'ai jamais renversé un quelconque liquide dessus (je pense que le trackpad ne fonctionnerait plus du tout dans ce cas-là).

Merci d'avance,

Alexandre


----------



## Danilooza (20 Août 2010)

Moi j'avais ce problème aussi mais j'avais renversé du liquide sur mon mac quelques mois avant que le problème ne survienne! 

J'ai été chez mon vendeur et   il me l'ont repris sans discuter, 10 jours après mon MBP était de retour et ils changé entièrement le trackpad,, tout remarchait et j'ai pas payé un euro car il était toujours sous la garantie


----------



## benjee (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 
j'ai le même souci que vous. MacBook Pro 13 pouces acheté en décembre 2009, je me suis retrouvé après quelques mois avec un trackpad de plus en plus sourd à mes clics. 

Par peur de devoir enfoncer comme un malade et d'appuyer plus que de raison, j'ai activé le clic logiciel. Pratique pour Mac OS X, mais sous BootCamp, ça ne fonctionne pas. Vues vos réponses, un passage par le SAV s'impose. 

J'aimerais savoir si le passage en SAV avait posé des problèmes à certains d'entre vous, ou si tout s'était passé sans encombre. Et surtout, si le problème se posait de nouveau au fil du temps, même après un passage SAV.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## m1ro50 (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis désolé de remonter un sujet vieillissant, mais c'est la première fois que je poste ici. 
Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème et je m'excuse d'avance s'il a déjà été répondu. 

J'ai remarqué (quelques mois après la fin de la garantie) que le clic de mon MacBook Pro 13 (mid 2009) ne fonctionnait plus : le trackpad s'enfonce, on entend le clic, mais l'ordinateur ne répond pas.
Cela ne me dérange pas trop car je n'utilise que le "taper pour cliquer". Mais le problème se pose quand j'ai réinstaller Mac OS X. En insistant, je peux obtenir un clic qui fonctionne de temps en temps...
Je viens d'aller voir un APR qui me propose de le changer mais il faut que je compte environ 60 + main d'oeuvre. 
Je souhaite donc savoir si quelqu'un a réussi à régler le problème. 
Avec la batterie inamovible, je ne vois pas la vis de réglage mentionnée précédemment.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Avril 2011)

C'est très curieux en effet. S'il n'est plus sous garantie, tu ne perds pas grand chose à la démonter toi-même pour voir ce qu'il en est au niveau de la vis. Quelque chose est peut-être allé se glisser sous le trackpad.


----------



## m1ro50 (11 Avril 2011)

Merci, de votre réponse. 
Oui, je pense que je vais essayé de démonter. Mais je n'ai pas les bons outils sous la main. Je verrais cela dans quelques jours.


----------



## Thomas.GdM (20 Mai 2011)

Je serais curieux de savoir si tu as réussi à résoudre le problème, j'ai le même souci!


----------



## m1ro50 (20 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai toujours pas démonté mon trackpad par manque de temps.
Mais je vais le faire prochainement, car j'ai l'impression que cela s'est empiré. En effet, il m'a fallu plusieurs minutes pour obtenir un "clic fonctionnel" lors de ma dernière installation du système.
Dès que j'aurai fait l'opération, je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## LH31 (4 Juin 2011)

J'ai le même problème depuis pas mal de temps, j'attends tes résultats également avec impatience.
Merci


----------



## m1ro50 (5 Juin 2011)

LH31 a dit:


> J'attends tes résultats également avec impatience.
> Merci



Oui, je vais le faire, mais en ce moment, j'ai besoin de mon MacBook Pro pour les cours et vu que je ne suis pas un as du démontage, je préfère attendre un peu au cas où il y aurait un problème.
Désolé, mais je vais bientôt le faire.


----------



## m1ro50 (5 Juin 2011)

Je viens d'ouvrir mon MacBook Pro, mais mon tournevis "tri-wings" est trop gros pour démonter la batterie. Il faut donc que j'en achète un nouveau. Si quelqu'un déjà démonté sa batterie et peut me fournir le modèle de tournevis à utiliser, cela m'arrangerait.


----------



## Hugo38760 (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour tous le monde,

J'ai un MacBook PRO 13" de 2010 et j'ai un soucis avec le touchpad.

Le clique physique fonctionne, le touchpad s'enfonce bien et j'entend le clique mais il n,e se passe rien, je voulai savoir si quelqu'un avait deja eu ce soucis et savoir s'il était possible qu'il est juste pris un peu de jeu et qu'en le demontant afin de le nettoyer et de le remettre pouvait arranger quelque chose car e qui m'etonne c'est qu'on sent que le clic marche mais aucune action du coup plus possible de glisser un icone ou autre.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## m1ro50 (5 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai enfin acheté le tournevis adéquat pour démonter la batterie.
Une fois la batterie enlevée, j'ai pu bouger une vis de réglage du jeu du trackpad et accéder aux vis permettant de démonter le trackpad. Finalement, rien d'intéressant. J'ai donc resserré un peu le jeu et remonté la batterie. J'ai profité de l'occasion pour détacher la nappe du trackpad et la rebrancher au cas où il y aurait un mauvais contact. Après redémarrage, le clic ne fonctionne toujours pas. 



Hugo38760 a dit:


> Bonjour tous le monde,
> 
> J'ai un MacBook PRO 13" de 2010 et j'ai un soucis avec le touchpad.
> 
> ...



Mon problème semble similaire et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.
Par contre, pour déplacer des icônes, tu peux utiliser le "double tap" pour déplacer (je ne me souviens plus du nom donné par Apple à ce geste.


----------



## dejautilise (13 Août 2011)

Hugo38760 a dit:


> Le clique physique fonctionne, le touchpad s'enfonce bien et j'entend le clique mais il n,e se passe rien...



bonjour à tous,

j'ai le même problème avec un macbook unibody (nov 2010). c'est trés frustant... 

si vous trouvez une solution, n'oubliez pas de la partager ici...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h48 ----------

hop un petit lien : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2775891?start=0&tstart=0

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h58 ----------

"You have to remove the battery. Under the battery you will find the trackpad sistem. On trackpad in the midlle there is a small torx screw. Just try to adjust that screw rotating with the screwdriver milimeter left or right and after that, test the filing of trackpad button, also putt the battery on and try click again. Repeat until you satisfed. Simple job, but big progress

Nik"


trouvez sur ce forum :
http://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/11947/Why+won't+my+touchpad+click

(j'ai pas le matos pour démonter)


----------



## dejautilise (14 Août 2011)

un autre fils de discussion sur le même problème :

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2522743?start=0&tstart=0

A priori, il s'agit bien d'un problème mécanique (dû certainement  à l'usure) !
pour le solutionner :
- soit en essayant de regler la vis du trackpad (m1r050, si tu as l'occasion de re-tester et de nous faire un retour dessus ?  )
- soit changer carrément le trackpad.

Je suis en plein déménagement là, mais du coup en septembre, je verrais certainement acheter un kit pour démonter le macbook et tester le réglage de la vis !


----------



## Starfleet Command (10 Septembre 2011)

Salut à tous,

J'avais exactement le même problème que vous, et je l&#8217;ai effectivement résolu en serrant la vis de réglage du trackpad  (touchpad ?) sous la batterie.

  La vis en question ainsi que les trois vis de la batterie, sont des vis a trois branche peu commune (et non des torx comme indiqué dans certains postes), néanmoins des petits tournevis torx permet effectivement de les démonter , j&#8217;ai utilisé un tourne vis torx T6 pour démonter la batterie et T5 pour régler la vis.

  La procédure n&#8217;est pas très compliqué et ne semble pas trop risqué (rien a voir avec le remplacement du lecteur DVD avec un SSD que j&#8217;ai effectué il y a peu par exemple).

  J&#8217;ai serré la vis (comme même quelque tours) et tout est rentré sans l&#8217;ordre. Je vous conseille d&#8217;entrouvrir l&#8217;écran pour tester le clic lorsque vous régler le trackpad.

  De plus mon trackpad est maintenant beaucoup plus silencieux.

  En fait je ne me rend seulement compte que maintenant que le clic de mon trackpad faisait un bruit anormalement fort avant la manipe.

  Donc si vous avez le même genre de probleme et que vous avez l&#8217;impression que le trackpad est bruyant c&#8217;est plutôt bon signe dans le sens que resserrer la vis devrait résoudre le problème.

  J&#8217;en ai profité pour nettoyer les radiateur des ventilo ils en avaient bien besoin&#8230;

  A+


----------



## dejautilise (14 Septembre 2011)

merci pour ta reponse 

faut que je m'achete des tournevis... et j'essaye ca alors !

je vous tiendrais au courant


----------



## dejautilise (29 Octobre 2011)

Hop, je viens juste de faire la manipulation, et mon tackpad clique de nouveau... 

(perso, j'ai utilisé un tournevis plat 1.5 pour les 3 vis à trois branches)

En espérant que cela aide les prochains...


----------



## Anysound (29 Février 2012)

m1ro50 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis désolé de remonter un sujet vieillissant, mais c'est la première fois que je poste ici.
> Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème et je m'excuse d'avance s'il a déjà été répondu.
> ...


J'ai exactement le même problème depuis deux mois. Sauf que mon MBP date de moins d'un an (acheté NEUF en juin 2011, et selon le carton de livraison et/ou Coconut Battery, assemblé ou conditionné en mars 2011). Depuis d'taleur, j'appuie comme un boeuf sur le coin inférieur gauche du TP pour activer le clic physique. Le clic fonctionne bien si j'appuie moins mais l'OS ne réagit pas à la commande. J'ai du m'y reprendre 5 fois pour déplacer un dossier dans un autre.

Avec les freeze et le ramage régulier du bestiau depuis 6 mois, je suis vraiment déçu du switch. Le trackpad et l'écran du MBP sont une merveille, le clavier est un bonheur pour écrire, mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir un ordi moins performant que mon ancien laptop de 2005, et maintenant le TP qui déconne, en plus du lecteur SD non fonctionnel...


----------



## m1ro50 (1 Mars 2012)

Bonjour Anysound,
Vu que ton MBP est encore sous garantie, je te conseille de le renvoyer au service après vente car le Trackpad + le lecteur SD ce n'est vraiment pas normal. 
En plus, ce n'est pas normal qu'il soit lent, je pense qu'il y a du nettoyage à faire, voir une "Clean Install". 

Pour ce qui est du problème du trackpad, j'ai re-démonté mon MBP récemment pour toucher â la nappe du rétro-éclairage qui ne fonctionne plus car plus reconnu par le système depuis mon passage sous MAC OS X Lion. J'en ai profité pour retoucher à la vis du trackpad. Mais finalement, ni le rétro-éclairage, ni le trackpad ne fonctionnait 
En cherchant sur des forums anglophones, j'ai lu qui faut appuyer fortement sur tout le trackpad avec plusieurs doigts et plusieurs fois. Et là, Magie ! J'ai retrouvé des clics fonctionnels ! Bon, ça ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups, mais déjà beaucoup mieux 
(Pour le rétro-éclairage, j'ai trouvé un petit soft qui le force à fonctionner et j'ai retrouvé de la lumière sur mon clavier  )

Finalement, je ne me sers pas du clic car cela fait plus d'un qu'il ne fonctionnait plus et j'ai pris des habitudes sans, je ne fais que toucher pour cliquer et toucher à 3 trois pour "glisser-déposer". 
Donc Anysound, dans l'urgence, je te conseille d'activer l'option du trackpad de "toucher pour cliquer" et "glisser à trois doigts". 

Cordialement


----------



## Citizen47 (5 Mars 2012)

hello,

J'ai bien lu le post et j'ai également des soucis avec mon trackpad. En plus de ne quasiment plus cliquer, déplacer le curseurs de vient difficile et il a tendance à faire des clic droit tout seul.
j'ai essayé pas mal de choses mais rien n'y fait et mon MBP n'est plus sous garantie.

Il s'agit de la gamme où la batterie est irremplaçable, est-ce que je peux tout de même l'ouvrir et tenter de mettre un coup de vis ? ou bien s'agit-il d'un problème plus grave auquel cas il faudrait que je l'amène dans un app store (j'ai peur du prix qui me sera annoncé !)

Merci à vous


----------



## Anysound (29 Mars 2012)

m1ro50 a dit:


> Bonjour Anysound,
> Vu que ton MBP est encore sous garantie, je te conseille de le renvoyer au service après vente car le Trackpad + le lecteur SD ce n'est vraiment pas normal.
> En plus, ce n'est pas normal qu'il soit lent, je pense qu'il y a du nettoyage à faire, voir une "Clean Install".
> 
> ...


Avec un peu de retard, merci de ta réponse.

j'ai appuyé comme un boeuf en pensant que des miettes pouvaient bloquer le TP et que je les broierais. Je ne sais pas si c'était ça, mais il fonctionne à nouveau. Mais je sais que si j'ouvre le mac, je vais trouver de la cendre de clope et des crasses quand même, il faut que j'achète une bombe à air pour nettoyer l'intérieur du bestiau.

Concernant le lecteur SD en revanche c'est d'origine. J'ai acheté un mac neuf conditionné, donc ça vient de la sortie d'usine. Je vais passer à l'Apple Store avant début juin.

Pour les ralentissements, c'est souvent quand je laisse firefox ouvert toute la journée sur plusieurs onglets.  Ou quand bien sûr j'en ouvre trop. Ok, un i5 à chipset graphique intégré ne peut pas forcément gérer autant de pages avec graphisme et/ou flash qu'un truc plus fort, mais je suis déçu pour du matos de 2011. Quand j'ouvre dix onglets ou plus (je suis un ouvreur compulsif, notamment dans mon boulot, j'en ai besoin pour me retrouver dans mes différentes recherches), ça commence à meuler sévère, alors que sur mon Asus de 2005, j'arrivais à tenir relativement la cadence.

je nettoie le PC chaque moi avec Ccleaner et Onyx, mais rien à faire.

Parfois il a juste des coups de mou, mais genre tout se met à ramer atrocement. Genre les FPS tiennent (la souris bouge normalement) mais les programmes freezent pendant 30 secondes entre chaque action (afficher un menu déroulant, cliquer...).

En tout cas c'est une belle machine matériellement (ce trackpad, j'en suis acrro), mais je pense que ce sera l'unique essai Apple pour ma part. On est loin de l'Apple d'antan et vu leur politique actuelle, je n'ai pas envie de repayer le prix fort pour une boîte pareille.

Merci de ta réponse en tout cas.


----------



## m1ro50 (1 Avril 2012)

Citizen47 a dit:


> hello,
> Il s'agit de la gamme où la batterie est irremplaçable, est-ce que je peux tout de même l'ouvrir et tenter de mettre un coup de vis ?



Bonjour Citizen47,
Avec beaucoup de retard, j'en suis désolé, je peux te répondre que malgré la batterie "irremplaçable", tu peux la démonter, il faut par contre un petit tournevis de type "tri-wings" (comme un cruciforme Philips® mais à 3 "branches"), la vis de réglage du Trackpad se trouve en dessous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------




Anysound a dit:


> Pour les ralentissements, c'est souvent quand je laisse firefox ouvert toute la journée sur plusieurs onglets.  Ou quand bien sûr j'en ouvre trop. Ok, un i5 à chipset graphique intégré ne peut pas forcément gérer autant de pages avec graphisme et/ou flash qu'un truc plus fort, mais je suis déçu pour du matos de 2011. Quand j'ouvre dix onglets ou plus (je suis un ouvreur compulsif, notamment dans mon boulot, j'en ai besoin pour me retrouver dans mes différentes recherches), ça commence à meuler sévère, alors que sur mon Asus de 2005, j'arrivais à tenir relativement la cadence.
> 
> je nettoie le PC chaque moi avec Ccleaner et Onyx, mais rien à faire.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir Anysound,
Il est vrai que je rencontre aussi des ralentissements sur mon MAC avec beaucoup de tâches effectuées en même temps, mais bon, je trouve cela normal, en même temps, je suis toujours en train d'installer plein de choses donc je ne ménage pas la bête
Je trouve que Firefox n'est pas forcement le navigateur le plus "light" et peut rapidement surcharger la RAM
Mes parents, qui ont une utilisation plus classique de leur MAC, ne se plaignent pas de ralentissements.

Cordialement


----------



## matt207 (3 Juin 2012)

Je viens d'avoir ce problème avec mon macbook pro 13" acheté en février 2011 chez BOULANGER, je l'ai amené vendredi 18H15 chez BOULANGER même (j'avais pris un an d'extension de garantie, j'ai bien fait), samedi 16H30: j'ai récupéré mon mac réparé! 

Sur le reçu était écrit "réfection trackpad" mais je n'ai pas pu en savoir plus, alors à mon avis le problème ne doit vraiment pas être très grave.

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## yoric (21 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, comme vous, le clic de mon trackpad ne fonctionne plus (un macbookpro 13 pouces de 2009).
Il s'est "détérioré" petit à petit, ce qui me fait croire à la théorie de la "vis à resserrer".

Le temps que je m'en aperçoive de manière flagrante, la garantie était terminée.

Néanmoins, quelqu'un a t-il déjà tenter de l&#8217;amener dans un AppleStore (GeniusBar) pour le faire réparer, même hors-garantie ? (ne sait-on jamais).
J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un problème récurrent, donc si cela leur prend 2 min à resserrer une vis... j'aimerai bien tenter.

Dans le cas où l'on refuse de démonter mon macbook pro hors garantie, et que l'on me propose une facture à 80&#8364;, je me résoudrai à le démonter moi-même.
Auriez-vous une idée du coup en matériel de démontage, et où l'acheter ? (je n'ai aucun tournevis)

Merci.

PS: Moi aussi, j'ai pris l'habitude d'utiliser le "clic tactile" et le glisser à trois doigts. Mais enfin, si je souhaite le revendre pour me racheter un nouveau macbook, il vaut mieux que le clic physique marche...
PS2: J'ajoute que ma batterie se décharge très vite (en 2h), et se charge encore plus rapidement (en 40 min), et cela même quand il était encore neuf. Là encore, j'aurai du faire marcher la garantie quand il en était encore temps.
Je la changerai aussi par la même occasion, j'ai vu que l'on en trouve à 35 euros, non Apple, mais compatible (amazon) ou à 65 euros, la même que celle d'Apple (ebay)


----------



## tsss (21 Juin 2012)

@yoric
La vis de réglage est facilement accessible juste sous la batterie, tu peux toujours tenter de l'apporter dans un apple store si tu en as un pas trop loin de chez toi mais je doute qu'ils prennent le temps de solutionner ton problème gratuitement, sinon la manip' ne semble pas trop compliqué. Pour info, c'est la vis la plus proche du bord avant du MBP, celle encerclée de jaune !

Pour ce qui est de la batterie, je te conseil de prendre une batterie apple, plutôt que du no name qui pourrait rapidement te faire défaut : autonomie réduite, sans parler des pb de batterie qui gonflent, qui chauffent ...


----------



## yoric (25 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup tsss de tes conseils (et de la photo de la vis en super agrandissement  )
Je vais tacher de me procurer les tournevis, et je ne manquerai pas de poster le résultat.


----------



## jeepnet (5 Juillet 2012)

J'avais le même problème, mais en enlevant la batterie je me suis rendu compte qu'elle avait gonflée. En l'enlevant le problème s'est résolu. Allez hope, ca va me couter 130 cette affaire. Perso ma batterie n'a jamais tenu la route et maintenant elle gonfle pour m'obliger à la remplacer... Bien joué le coup de l'obsoléscence programée Steve :rateau:


----------



## tsss (5 Juillet 2012)

jeepnet a dit:


> ..... mais en enlevant la batterie je me suis rendu compte qu'elle avait gonflée ...



Salut, batterie d'origine ou pas ?


----------



## kioskos (20 Juillet 2014)

Pardon pour le remontage du topic s'il n'y'avait pas lieu mais :
Nouvelle soluce économique :

Mon clique coté gauche du trackpad ne fonctionnait plus depuis une semaine (comme enfoncé)
J'ai lu ce topic et me suis dit que j'allais réglé ce problème en démontant la batterie et yeuté du coté des vis de réglage du trackpad 
Ma batterie à légèrement gonflé et une fois enlevé le clique refonctionnait. J'ai donc simplement pensé à "dégagé" un léger jeu en superposant sur l'aplat du trackpad coté intérieur (la ou se trouve la portée de la batterie) des lamelles coté collante de post-it de la bonne largeur (j'en ai superposé 4, tout dépendra du jeu que vous voulez gagner)
J'ai donc dépensé 0 euro, 20 min démontage-travaux-remontage. 
Ça fonctionne comme au 1er jour !  (n'excluant pas de remplacer ma batterie rapidement évidemment)

Si ça peux aider quelques un

Merci à tous de m'avoir en parti aider à régler mon souci


----------



## Jacques L (9 Août 2014)

C'est vrai que ce topic n'est pas de la première jeunesse, bonjour à tous.

J'ai un MBP un peu ancien à batterie amovible, celle-ci avait gonflé, j'avais le message "vérifier la batterie" mais je n'y avais pas prêté attention plus que ça puisqu'il est presque toujours sur secteur.

Parallèlement depuis quelques mois j'avais des ennuis windowsiens, de petits dysfonctionnements pas graves, mais énervants quand même, je me suis décidé à faire une clean install pour repartir sur de bonnes bases, mais ça n'a rien changé à ce niveau, le pompon a été quand le trackpad refusé les clics physiques. j'avais déjà commencé à faire l'addition nouvelle batterie + nouveau trackpad et commencé à voir s'il ne serait pas plus intéressant de renouveler le matos... quand je me suis rappelé que j'avais lu un truc sur MacG à ce propos.

J'ai acheté une nouvelle batterie chez http://www.batterie.fr/ (75 euros au lieu de 129 port compris) je l'ai installée et miracle, le trackpad refonctionne normalement et tous les petits dysfonctionnements ont disparu&#8239;


----------

